# Trimming hair around feet/toes



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a long haired GSD and in the winter he gets snow stuck to his feet. Is the best thing to do just trim all the hair from under his foot and between the pads? Is that even ok to do? 

Or should I get boots and see if he will wear them?

The pics below give a little but of an idea, but it's worse before he chews it off. He stops all the time to chew at it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

When I had a coatie I trimmed her feet and between her pads. Not bald, just to a "normal" length. 

You can also protect her pads by putting mushers wax on them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Trimming will help prevent snowballs for sure. I use grooming scissors or electric grooming clippers to trim my border collie's feet. I think they look better neat anyway. 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8551593213/

You can also get something like musher's secret to put on his feet to prevent snow build up. I don't use anything and when my border collie's feet are trimmed he does occasionally get snowballs still, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, I tried to cut some yesterday, but didn't want to cut too much. I might try to trim it again, but I'm afraid of going too far and taking too much off. I don't want it to irritate him.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

For my long-hair, I use a little trimmer to keep the hair on the underside of his paw and between his toes short. He doesn't have any issues wearing boots, but I generally only make him wear them if we're in more dangerous conditions such as glass/sharp objects or in snow that may have chemicals such as road salt.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz has long hair between his toes, I get it cut all the time.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe I'll call some groomers tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My groomer uses an electric trimmer to trim Seger's paws.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> My groomer uses an electric trimmer to trim Seger's paws.


I have a feeling that will be a fun one for the groomer to accomplish. I know groomers are good at dealing with all kinds of dogs, but I can't see Hugo letting someone do that. Do most groomers allow customers to stay with as they do it?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Your boy's feet look exactly like my guy's. I keep him trimmed up all year round to minimize snow balls and reduce the amount of mud he collects. You can do it yourself if you get him used to getting trimmed gradually. I keep the scissors parallel to the pads to do the underside. Then use a soft brush against the growth of the hair on top of the paws to lift up the wispies from between the toes, and again trim parallel to the toes. Let your guy sniff the scissors first, give a treat or praise, do one or two snips, reward again, do a bit more then stop and shower him with praise. I do two feet at a time with Quinn with a short break in between. It is easier to do when they lie down. If your guy is good with getting toenails clipped then he should be OK with trimming.
Most groomers prefer you to leave as the dogs behave better without mom or dad as an audience, lol!

BTW, your guy is gorgeous!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Quinnsmom said:


> Your boy's feet look exactly like my guy's. I keep him trimmed up all year round to minimize snow balls and reduce the amount of mud he collects. You can do it yourself if you get him used to getting trimmed gradually. I keep the scissors parallel to the pads to do the underside. Then use a soft brush against the growth of the hair on top of the paws to lift up the wispies from between the toes, and again trim parallel to the toes. Let your guy sniff the scissors first, give a treat or praise, do one or two snips, reward again, do a bit more then stop and shower him with praise. I do two feet at a time with Quinn with a short break in between. It is easier to do when they lie down. If your guy is good with getting toenails clipped then he should be OK with trimming.
> Most groomers prefer you to leave as the dogs behave better without mom or dad as an audience, lol!
> 
> BTW, your guy is gorgeous!


Thanks, good suggestions. He's ok with me trimming, but I didn't really try to get deep between the toes or anything. If a groomer can maybe do it, then I can maybe try to keep on top of it after that. I'll have to decide. I'll try tonight again and then call a groomer tomorrow if I need to.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> When I had a coatie I trimmed her feet and between her pads. Not bald, just to a "normal" length.
> 
> You can also protect her pads by putting mushers wax on them.



Good advice.....my coats received the same treatment.

You should do something because if those snow and ice balls get big enough...it will create problems between their pads.


SuperG


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Good advice all around, here. Quinnsmom gave some good trimming strategies! 

I also trim Lena's "toe hair" all year, but make an extra effort to be regular about it with snow on the ground (She is also prone to snowball feet). I just use a small-ish scissors and do it myself, I find she is much happier to let me do it than anyone else.

Musher's Secret is great! I highly recommend it, and it's especially nice if you're going out for any length of time, as opposed to just down the block and back.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

How much and how often do you use the Mushers Secret? I see Amazon sells 3 sizes. I assume the 2 oz is not the way to go, leaving 7 for $18.75 or 16 for $27.38


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

If I'm being honest, I don't use it a ton, just because our adventuring is a little more limited when it's super snowy outside. (My choice of course, not Lena's. She certainly benefits from exercise, but won't become a crazy-pants without it.) If I went out hiking and such more regularly in the winter, I'd probably try to use it pretty often. It not only "repels" snow, but offers some protection from salt damage as well.

Even though I'm not a devoted user, my sister uses Musher's Secret on her Sibe who she runs very regularly in the winter. I honestly couldn't tell you how much, you just kind of smear it on the feet, and adjust as you learn how much your dog needs for it to be effective. I'd recommend the 7 or 16 oz though for sure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My Coke (mutt) has long fur and I trim his feet. He hates those snowballs! I don't have an electric trimmer (well, I do for my husband but it's not quality enough to cut through Coke's fur) so I use a scissors for cutting hair. First, I swipe my finger between the toes and sort of pull all the hair *upward* so it's sticking up between the toes, then I just cut it straight across. That cuts most of the length/frizz off, but I'm not necessarily spreading the toes and trimming to the skin between them. Then I lift the foot and do some cleanup around the sides, maybe cut a little more back around the big pad in the middle.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The Musher's Secret gets used dependent on the snow conditions and duration outside. It seems based on the temperature and type of snow (dry vs sticky ) that the snow and ice balls form at different rates. The first winter I had my pup, the balls of snow and ice built up so much it actually split the skin open between her pads on the underside...blood on the snow balls was easy to see as I had been delinquent in managing the situation. Perhaps others might add in on how they use Musher's Secret but I coat more than just the bottom of the pads as I also apply it in the webbing between the pads on the undersides of the paw....it does make a difference in the accumulation of the snow and ice build up. Oh, if you have any hardwood floors or other slippery floor surfaces in your house..pay some attention as once the wax is on your dog's pads and underside of paws...they become rather slippery as well.

SuperG


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I know some people just rub a little coconut oil onto the pads, I use the stuff on my dry skin in the winter.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't trim Ky's fur at all on her paws ... I think it helps keep her paws warm. When the snow is really wet, I put those rubber balloon booties on her and that stops the snow from forming on her paws. 

I kind of like the fur on her paws ... it looks cute!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I trimmed them some and ordered the Mushers Secret, should have it tomorrow and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Try to put Vaseline between the toes before you go out in addition to trimming.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Try to put Vaseline between the toes before you go out in addition to trimming.


I was wondering how Vaseline would compare to the mushers secret, but I ordered it anyway. Anything for my best bud.:

This was after today's hike, and after he already cleaned a bunch if it off:


----------

